# NY, Nassau county, lawyers



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Can anyone please suggest an aggressive lawyer, here in New York? Someone who is female friendly, and deals with adultery, emotional cruelty, etc. And will do whatever it takes to win.
I don't want for my lawyer to be some pushover, like my therapist had turned out to be.
Thanks a lot. I need to start consulting.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Ask around among your girlfriends; if none of THEM has been divorced, they must have other women friends (sisters, cousins, etc.) who HAVE been. Ask for referrals for a real shark.

Also, if you have any attorney friends (any type of law) they will either KNOW divorce attorneys, or have old law-school friends, etc. who will know the real pitbulls in the divorce field. Call in some favors from old friends, make some new acquaintenances. You'll get headed in the right direction.

Good luck!

Got MY referrals from an old college buddy who is with the State's Attorney General office. He called a friend over at a bar where we were meeting and they shortly came up with the names of TWO women divorce attorneys. The guys said they were real "b1tches", and then they laughed. They LIKE them, they just wouldn't want to go up against them in divorce court!


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks. I dont want to tip too many people off, right now. I don't have many friends, nor do I know anyone in the field.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone??


----------

